# some post-game quotes from wednesday night's game



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

AMARE STOUDEMIRE:
(On the Shaq-Yao match-up):
I've played against both Shaq and Yao Ming. Shaq is a monster and Yao is developing. Look for Shaq to have a big game. Shaq is my favorite player, so Yao had better watch out. Shaq has explosiveness and size over him. I'm sure later in the game they'll really go after each other.

YAO MING
(on the upcoming game against the Lakers): 
It should be a very exciting game and I hope it will be. I was able to chat with (Shaquille O'Neal) for a couple of minutes when we were in L.A. last time. It seems to me that physically I may still be lacking a little bit (in terms of being ready to play against O'Neal). I think I need a suit of armor for Friday night.

STEPHON MARBURY:rocket: 
(On the Shaq-Yao match-up):
No contest, man.
:stupid:


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

LOL, did you guys hear what Marbury yelled at Houston's bench?

"I'm a real all-star, I don't need to get voted in". LMAO.....


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mduke</b>!
> LOL, did you guys hear what Marbury yelled at Houston's bench?
> 
> "I'm a real all-star, I don't need to get voted in". LMAO.....


he didnt have anything good to say about k.g. now i guess he was referring to yao(maybe steve).tell you what, i'll take yao and k.g. and go start my own franchise.marbury is a moron dont even give him a second thought.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

I thought he was referring to Francis, since they both play PG. But it could be Ming too.


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mduke</b>!
> LOL, did you guys hear what Marbury yelled at Houston's bench?
> 
> "I'm a real all-star, I don't need to get voted in". LMAO.....


Marbury needs to GROW UP!!


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

after tonite's game, maybe Marbury should get his brain involved before he open his mouth next time.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>333</b>!
> after tonite's game, maybe Marbury should get his brain involved before he open his mouth next time.


Are you referring to Francis' 44 and 11 or Marbury's 41 and 11?


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mduke</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you referring to Francis' 44 and 11 or Marbury's 41 and 11?


i am referring to both Steve and Ming, Francis proved he is better than Marbury and Yao did a decent job against Shaq, so Marbury should shove his trash talk on Francis and stupid comment on Shaq/Yao match-up up his azz.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

41 and 11 from Marbury is All-star quality, IMO. I don't really see why you're saying it shut him up, when he had almost as great a game as Francis.


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mduke</b>!
> 41 and 11 from Marbury is All-star quality, IMO. I don't really see why you're saying it shut him up, when he had almost as great a game as Francis.


you got me wrong, i am not saying it's going to shut him up, i am just hoping what steve and yao did last night will make him think twice before he makes more arrogant comments.


----------

